# Galaxy Rasbora



## clint24 (30 Aug 2009)

Hi ya.I am getting a new tank soon 60x45x45 with external filter and am thinking of setting up a galaxy rasbora biotope.May be not the most exciting biotope i know but my 4 galaxy rasbora(2 that Matt a1 kindly gave me) gave me some new baby fry and my wife has(as well as me)got all excited and has suggested setting up a larger tank for them,cool! Which gave me the idea of a biotope which she thinks is agreat idea.I would like to know what plants,substrate,lighting,water parameters and hardscape to use.Also what other tanks mates they live here.Any advice would be great.I will be doing my homework too but i greatly value ukaps advice as you lot have helped me out so much.Thanks.


----------



## a1Matt (30 Aug 2009)

Woo! Nice one   Good luck with the fry and I hope they keep breeding for you 

I can not help you with the ideal conditions for the rasboras... although I reckon if they are breeding then you have got it right already


----------



## squiggley (30 Aug 2009)

Have a look at this month PFK they have on article on them.


----------



## Superman (31 Aug 2009)

I had a shoal of over 24 CPDs in a 180 litre tank and saw them spawn all the time. Unfortunately, I never saw any fry.
My tank wasn't setup as a breeding tank but did try them in my nano with a moss net to try and catch the eggs so the fish wouldn't eat them.

There's a host of information on my old thread on the subject:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4225

When reading up on it, it did seem to think that with the right conditions for the eggs and fry to hide in, they breed super easy.

Hope you have better luck than me with them, I found the fish very timid and wouldn't see them until the few mintues at feeding time each day.


----------



## clint24 (1 Sep 2009)

cheers mate you have been great help.Thanks


----------



## altaaffe (4 Sep 2009)

My experience with them so far is that any heavily planted tank sees them very happy indeed.

If you get them used to seeing you in front of the tank they will eventually start to come out while you're there.

As for breeding, I started with them using minimal CO2 and adding no NO3 or PO4.  No3 levels were basically zero and the fish happily spawned and gave me dozens of fry.  Once I started dosing EI and upped the CO2 to 30 ppm spawning would still occur but the fish became more fidgity and hid more.  Fry tended not to survive.  Having started back down the origianl route with them again, I'm starting to get fry again and they are out and about all the time.

I'll be moving house in a couple of months time and at that point I'm looking to put them into a lo-tech planted set-up from the off.


----------

